# New to Whisky????????



## Beardedbrother (Feb 5, 2017)

So I'm new to whisky, and I know the first bottle I would like to buy. Only thing is It seems to be sold out everywhere that I look. As well as I can't get it shipped into IL. Oh and by the way its Blantons. My question is where is my best bet to get my hands on a bottle of this. Also any recommendations for the newbie?


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

Blantons is great. I don't really have any recommendations on where to get it; but, if/when you get your hands on some, you will really enjoy it. It's almost always in stock where I live. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Knobb Creek is my holiday time drink of choice. Evan Williams in my rest of the year "go to".


----------



## Beardedbrother (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks I'm going to look into both of those next week.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

I don't know anything about Blantons or shipping to IL but I'd say just go for something else if you're having a hard time getting your hands on what you want. Some decent quality and widely available whiskeys that will be good for an intro and won't break the bank are -

Bourbon - Eagle Rare, Buffalo Trace, Larceny, Four Roses Small Batch
Rye - Crown Royal Northern Harvest Rye, Sazerac, Knob Creek Rye, High West Double Rye
Scotch - Highland park 12yo, Old Pulteney 12yo, Springbank 10yo, Jonnie Walker Black Label

Those are a few user friendly recommendations on the lower end of the price scale that you could start with and if they don't float your boat you can just drink them with a mixer and you won't feel like you wasted a bunch of cash. The scotches cost more so I'd say start with a bourbon and/or a rye and see how it goes. Of course there are way better and way more expensive ones out there, everyone has their personal preferences, and the sky is the limit much like cigars. You could always go to a bar and try some before you commit to a bottle. You wouldn't buy a box of cigars without trying a single first would you?


----------



## skimo (Feb 19, 2017)

Bulleit was my go to when I was on my Old Fashions kick. I recently got a bottle of WL Wellers which was pretty nice as well.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I don't mean to be a party pooper, so to speak, but before you go out and spent big dollars on whiskey, especially if you are completely new to whiskey. You should start out with the small 50ml bottles, if available, or 1/2 pints and try the various styles of whiskey, to see which you are drawn to. There are a number of different whiskeys:


Bourbon whiskey-made from mash that consists of at least 51% corn (maize)
Corn whiskey-made from mash that consists of at least 80% corn
Malt whiskey-made from mash that consists of at least 51% malted barley
Rye whiskey-made from mash that consists of at least 51% rye
Rye malt whiskey-made from mash that consists of at least 51% malted rye
Wheat whiskey-made from mash that consists of at least 51% wheat
For me, my favorites are in the Wheat Category. Second, are in the Bourbon and the third, are in the Rye.

As far as the Blantons you mentioned, IMHO, it is an Outstanding Bourbon. Sadly, I cannot find it in my area and it cannot be shipped into Nevada.


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

@Beardedbrother

Whisk(e)y huh? Now you're speaking my language. Some good info in here already, but if Blanton's is what you want and can't find I have a couple of suggestions for you.

Blanton's is produced by Buffalo Trace, which has 4 mash bills. That's right, of all the different products that BT makes, they all come from just 4 mashbills... and, of those 4 mashbills, the lion's share of expressions are from the low rye #1 mashbill (<10% rye). The other bills being #2 which I will discuss, the wheated (Weller & Pappy) and the rye (sazarac, Thomas H. Handy, etc...).

Blanton's is from mashbill #2, which is a higher rye offering (12-15% rye). Other expressions of the #2 mashbill, most of which are single barrel offerings BTW, include (in my order of preference): 

1. Rockhill Farms Single Barrel (unobtainium)
2. Elmer T. Lee SIngle Barrel (you wont find it)
3. Abraham Bowman Single Barrel (Virginia based company aging BT juice, the single barrel is apples for days)
4. Hancock's President's Reserve Single Barrel (on the shelf at almost any Total Wine in the country)
5. Ancient Ancient Age (an older version of the Ancient Age which was recently discontinued, but really tasty)
6. Ancient Age (bottom shelf, but not terrible, available everywhere)

Now, I'm not saying the above offerings will be the same as Blanton's. Far from it. A whisk(e)y's characeter comes from where, how, and how long it is aged/filtered/bottled. All I'm saying is that these might get you close to the same warm and fuzzy. If you want a sample, I'll send you an ounce.

Best of luck in your hunt! Be careful though, it can get expensive... ask me how I know. :wink2:


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

I picked up a bottle of Buffalo Trace yesterday and tried a little last night. I thought it was very good, notes of vanilla, and quite smooth. I think for the price, a little less than $25 it is great. I am pretty much a noob with whiskey as well though. I have tried a few scotches like Glenlivet and liked them.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I don't mean to be a party pooper, so to speak, but before you go out and spent big dollars on whiskey, especially if you are completely new to whiskey. You should start out with the small 50ml bottles, if available, or 1/2 pints and try the various styles of whiskey, to see which you are drawn to. There are a number of different whiskeys:
> 
> 
> Bourbon whiskey-made from mash that consists of at least 51% corn (maize)
> ...


Good information here John. ..esp. to aspiring newbs. Whiskeys and Scotch are some of the finest libations out there esp. when paired with cigars. Fortunately for me I don't have an addictive personality when it comes to booze as I have a hollow leg when it concerns Drambuie. ...Baluarte tequila....Grey Goose Vodka and so on.


----------



## VT_Cigar_Guy (Mar 21, 2017)

Love me some whisky...Bulleit Bourbon, Macallan 12, JW Blue


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

As @JohnnyFlake mentioned there are several different types of whiskys. I usually just drink Scotch or bourbon so I can give you a few recommendations on that.

*Scotch*

Macallan 12
Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban
Glenfiddich 12

*Bourbon*

Elijah Craig
Basil Hayden
W.L. Weller
Col. Taylor (usually used for making Old Fashioned's)


----------

